# New puppy Theo pics



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

OMG he is too cute for words! So glad his first night home went well. He is just a beautiful puppy!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oooooooh!!!! Just look at that face!!!!! He reminds me a lot of Geddy at that age!! Too bad your daughter doesn't like him :

Also... in that first pic... looks like your pug is gonna get it  Are they playing together??


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Great pics Jen. Congratulations!

It looked like Theo is just about the same size now as your pug. Now your pug is just going to watch him get bigger and bigger!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks! I just can't get enough of him  Romeo (pug) has been a little standoffish, but he's coming around. Theo has just started really chasing him a little, just enough to get Romeo to move a bit, then Theo stops and rolls right over. I wonder if that will last or if he'll be rolling Romeo over soon. I'm lucky to have my girls who can both help in puppysitting if I have to be gone for a short time. Last night I had a class for a couple hours and when I got home Theo was belly up asleep next to my daughter on the couch, so cute! He's having his morning nap right now. I'm sure the key to the potty training is just to keep taking him out, never give him a chance to have an accident, well, that and the fact that Gay has had him going to the pine shavings since 3wks old. He's a dream!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

he's gorgeous !! and he is doing very well with his potty training


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like you're on easy street !! He's very adorable, you must be in heaven. Such fun magical times these are.

I'm envious !!!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW...............

AND........... OMG - Theo is already AS BIG as Romeo....... just think in a couple weeks he is going to be WAY BIGGER than Romeo.....

LOVE the picture of him giving your daughter a smoochie - ooooooo - hims lil wee wee is covered with SNOW!!!!!!!!! :doh:

AAAAAAAAAAA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

Sounds like your first night went EXTREMELY WELL!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

LOL!!! I know!! I was wondering if anyone would notice the snowy wee wee pic!! Too funny  
Thanks, my night did go very well, now lets keep it up!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

hee hee hee......... you can always count on me for stuff like that


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear the first night went so smoothly. Theo is such a cutie. I'll bet that early AM nap on the couch was the best. Loved the pictures.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh CONGRATS !!!! He is absolutely adorable........ looks like the wait was worth every minute !!!!!! ENJOY!!


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

He could not be any cuter!!!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

He is so adorable!!!!! So glad to hear that he's such a good boy!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG! He is So cute!!! Love the one giving kisses to your daughter and him sitting in the snow with his back to the camera! Aw.....he's adorable!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ohh goodness! He is just adorable! Congrats on getting him- love the name too!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay for snowie pee pees! He's such a cutie--no wonder you are in love!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow! He is soo cute!! And look at those huge feet! You must be so happy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and sounds like he is doing great in his potty training. Love the pictures of him and your daughter. Looks like they really love each other already. He is just adorable.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, he is JUST darling! Sounds like things are going great! More pics when you have time, please.


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

What a cutie pie!!!! My fav is with you little girl


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pics he is a doll. I just cracked up looking at that last pictures. I could see our kids through the years with puppers in the house through it. THanks for sharing.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Cindy and Hooch - I'm happy to share! There's plenty more coming soon  
Brings back some really good memories of myself growing up with a golden, too.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great pics!!! He is beautiufl


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

He is SOOOO cute!!!! Glad to hear everything is going so well!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley&Deesy (Jan 21, 2008)

That is one of the cutest pups ever! I could scoop him up and hug him all day


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Awww thank you guys, I'm getting ready to put some more on  Just can't help it, lol


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Jen... please don't help it LOL... we LUV pics!!!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

*Theo day 2 in his new home*

These were taken yesterday...
Theo continues on his usual schedule, still the expert potty guy! He is good in his crate now, just a few mumbles and grumbles, then quiet. Last night he woke at 3am, then at 4:20am, then up for good at a little after 6. Now he's having play time with big (older, lol) brother Romeo.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh how adorable!!!! His face is soooo KISSABLE!!!!!! What precious pics these are gonna be... esp. once he's grown and is no longer the same size as Romeo!!!!

btw... where did you get that cool Nylabone????


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks! I found that nyla at a pet shop called Pet Supply Plus (I think) They are more of a feed store kind of place. It was meant for Theo, but Romeo LOVES it!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Jen, Theo is just beautiful but I must say so is Romeo! His coat just glistens and he looks like he plays well with the new baby brother. What fun! enjoy now.... he'll get big soooooo fast.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Karen! Oh Romeo thanks you, too  He is great with Theo! He's a real push over. Just today Theo has started chasing him and biting him and Romeo just runs as fast as he can, then gives a little funny growl and Theo stops. I can really see how quickly Theo will be big! I think Romeo can, too


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG - THOSE PICS ARE PRICELESS!!!! LOVE the size difference (or similarity) in Romeo and Theo..... HA HA HA HA NOT FOR LONG!!!!


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

Jen is he just a doll!!! So cute, and I'm so glad Romeo likes him too!!!


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Great pics Jen!

I expect to have some similiar pics in a little over a week from now...

Well except both of our dogs will be girls, and the pug will be a fawn (not black)!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

mjkaferle5 said:


> Great pics Jen!
> 
> I expect to have some similiar pics in a little over a week from now...
> 
> Well except both of our dogs will be girls, and the pug will be a fawn (not black)!


OH you have got to be soooo super excited!!! I love the name and can't wait to see your little beautie!!! Especially with your pug, those will be great shots! Good luck, I hope your new pup will be a sound sleeper and a good pottier!! LOL it can happen


----------

